# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Britse trots neemt gevaarlijke vormen aan' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Britse trots neemt gevaarlijke vormen aan&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 23 minuten geleden*
LONDEN - Britse trots lijkt steeds gevaarlijker vormen aan te nemen. Volgens een studie van de Britse hartstichting (BHF) speelt veertig procent van de bevolking met zijn leven omdat ze bij pijn op de borst geen ambulance zouden bellen. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

